# Going scalloping...whhere should I go?



## jgregory01

Im going scalloping on Monday. I live in Orlando and have never been to the Crystal River/Steinehatchee area. Where is a good place to launch? How far out should we go and what do we need to look for? We arent staying or anything and would like to be out for only a couple of hours. Where is out best chance? Thanks for any help.


----------



## out-cast

Where? Publix. ;D Kidding. I'm sure some will chime in soon. If you ask me, they're more work than anything. Hence my Publix remark.


----------



## Brett

http://taylor.ifas.ufl.edu/marine_scallop.shtml

Find clean water and seagrasses inside the "Red Zone"


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Get a free map here. http://research.myfwc.com/products/product_info.asp?id=4740

Our tax dollars at work. Call ahead and check hotel/motel prices and there should be a few bargains to be had.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## jgregory01

So now I have a new question and worry. I have been talking to friends and they are warning me about the rocks under the water. They say there are rock outcropings and rock piles all over the place, and that if you are unfamiliar with the water it can be real hazardous. 

Is this true? If so what is anyones advice (besides not hitting them : ) Is there a place to launch and scallop that has less rocks? Thanx


----------



## kentvanhook

those rocks are a problem biggest thing if your not familier with the area is obviously don't run the flats. it will look like a sand bottom but its acctually lime rocks. i go over a few times a year, and have yet to have a problem i know ppl how have hit them and seen ppl hit them but you just have to be cautious. you shouldn't have a problem and you will have a great time we went 2 weeks ago and got our limit in 1hr, good time.


----------



## jgregory01

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I dont plan on running around or anything. Get scallops and get home. Maybe some other time the whole family can stay a few days up in the Crystal River area...there are some good vacation homes I have found. Thinking about leaving from Sea Hag Marina. Anyone know this place?


----------



## jgregory01

So where should I launch from Homosassa? Is Pete's pier OK? Or is there another good spot?


----------



## kentvanhook

pete's is good we usually go outta macrea's just for the parking and the size of the ramp.


----------



## jgregory01

Scalloping done today. I posted the report in the "Fishing Report" section. Enjoy.


----------

